

Why do Macs need so much fixing? - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Bott/?p=446

======
mechanical_fish
Ladies and gentlemen, I give you... Philip Greenspun!

"Computers are the tools of the devil. It is as simple as that. There is no
monotheism strong enough that it cannot be shaken by Unix or any Microsoft
product. The devil is real. He lives inside C programs.

...

"Everything that I've learned about computers at MIT I have boiled down into
three principles:

Unix: You think it won't work, but if you find the right guru, you can make it
work.

Macintosh: You think it will work, but it won't.

PC/Windows: You think it won't work, and it won't."

\-- <http://philip.greenspun.com/wtr/servers.html>

\---

Notes:

\-- This was written before the Mac OS became Unix.

\-- It is possible that, given that this paragraph is the prelude to a sales
pitch for Unix as the best of a bad lot... Greenspun is overselling the extent
to which Unix will work. ;)

The corollary to all of this is that the web's primary function is to contain
websites by Unix newbies looking for gurus, by Unix gurus looking for newbies,
and by Windows users looking for stiff drinks.

